# For all you Old Timers



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

This should probaly be in night hunting,but I think it fits in here. Anyway--I was root'in around in the shed a couple days ago,and guess what I found. Down in the back of one of my old ruck sacks was a Carbide head lantern I used 40 some years ago runn'in the hounds. So, Friday night about 3 a.m. I headed out to the east horse pasture with it to do some call'in. It was around 8 degrees and a cloud had moved in earlier that day and covered everthing with ice. That little flame was reflecting (not like a 12 volt light) in every piece of ice around me. I though--This stand isn't going to to pan out well--but I was having a great time freezing my butt. About 20 min. of calling on and off a pair of eyes poped out of the sage bush at 20 yds. The AR came up,and the coyote went down. I thought the hiss of the flame might bother some animal since it was so quiet that night but I guess not. The old Carbide light brought back memories of chas'in cats and raccoons.
Wonder how many young hunters even know what a Carbide head lantern is. Shoot strait

When the tailgate drops--the bullsh!"t stops


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you ever have to pee to keep your light going?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

never did the "Pee" thing but i can remember having and clean and scrape everything to keep it working after it was put up without cleaning.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I would sure like to find a new one to stick back for when SHTF. Does anyone know where you can buy them today? Thanks, ET


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

My dad still has three carbide lights that were his my grandpa's and great uncles. They were all raccoon and fox hunters. I took one out a few years ago when I was raccoon hunting. I did not think that I would be able to shine a tree with that light, but the raccoon looked right at the light for an easy head shot. Maybe the dim light doesn't bother them like the bright one I normally use.


----------



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

I found two sites that offer them. The first one *(#1)* below seems to be the best bet, the other *(#2)* I can't find a price listing for their products.

http://www.lehmans.com/store/Lamps_Lights___Carbide_Lamp___Carbide_Lamp___1004865?Args=#1) *Lehman's Carbide Lamps -- $59.95*

#2) [B]J.K. DEY & SONS[/B]


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Remember the lights well. Never did the pee thing though did learn at early age when exstingishing fires do not stand on down wind side. Aint it amazing how we can learn simple things that last a life time. Hell I can even remember where though not to sure about the date.


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

My Dad had one and I mentioned it a while back at an engineering firm my son works at. All the young guys thought i was pulling their legs. Petzl makes one but it looks nothing like the old brass ones.


----------

